# iJust2/Pico Question?



## blackheart (25/5/16)

Hey everybody how much of a difference would a Pico be to my iJust2,will there be a advantage or not.Just curious to know.


----------



## skola (25/5/16)

It will be quite a significant difference as you'll have variable wattage and TC and thus allows you to dial in the perfect Vape with your preferred power output. 
I'm not sure if the Ijust has a removable 18650 battery but that is also an advantage. Can swap out batteries on the go.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

To add to what @skola said, you can also see the remaining charge of your battery and swap it out with a freshly charged one if need be. Also it will regulate the power so you'll have a constant output whereas the iJust2 starts at max voltage output and gradually gets weaker as the battery runs down. It's a great little mod 

Here is the Pico with full sized (4ml) Melo 3 tank next to the iJust2 kit:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blackheart (25/5/16)

Thanks for feedback definitely consider as option nice pic like the tank .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

